# STATUS OF PAIN IN CANADA(INFLUENCE ON SUICIDES)



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Make your own judgement but it does not sound goodnews for those with chronic pain and the canadian society.Pain specialist comment in this link: http://opioids.com/pain/opiophobia.html


----------

